# fiocchi golden turkey loads



## freshwater drum (Mar 17, 2007)

just wondering if anyone has ever tried them? cabelas had them for $7.99 a box. i picked up a box of 12ga 2 3/4", 1 1/2oz #5's to try thru the 870.i figure if nothing else i'd use them for porcupine control for that price. i'll post the results when i get around to patterning them. hopefully in the next couple of weeks. that gun usually likes any kind of #5's with the remington extra full turkey choke. key word is usually so i'll have to try these out.


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

I've kilt many a turkey with that load. I think you will be very happy.


----------

